# PNW Sailor and First Mate



## add (Dec 25, 2000)

I have been a member and lurker for years.Spotted the introduce yourself and decided why not. My wife and I have sailed our boat (4th one - Catalina 22, then I built a stitch and glue New England Pea Pod rigged with Gaff rigged sail , then Clipper Marine 26 swing keel) for the last 10 plus years we have sailed a Cascade 29 and love it. Occasionally I get feet envy but in the long run we are happy with a boat I can deal with alone. My wife is an excellent below decks 1st mate, sun issues. We moved from far north Cal to Hoodsport WA 3 years ago. Prior years we trailered the 8500lb home on the water up to Port Townsend to sail the islands since we bought the boat in 19996. I really enjoy this site and learn new stuff constantly.

Ad and Tommi


----------



## Freesail99 (Feb 13, 2006)

Ad & Tommi,

Welcome aboard ! 4 post in 8 years, you must let us in on your sercet.

Paul


----------



## add (Dec 25, 2000)

*Handicapped with 2 finger typing*

I can't type very fast, this has posed a problem as a network consultant and teacher, but we digress... The real reason for low post numbers the following

" Better to remain silent and be thought a fool than to POST and remove all doubt"

I think that the quote is close to the orginal...
Ad


----------



## Stillraining (Jan 11, 2008)

Welcome Aboard fellow two fingers...


----------



## djodenda (Mar 4, 2006)

It's good to have you with us!

David


----------



## blt2ski (May 5, 2005)

Pleasant Harbor eh! Was toying with going there labor day weekend, but looks like wife wants us to go to bellingham instead for the PITCH regatta. hmmmm go with a YC to eat sleep and drink! or go racing, where one eats, sometimes, drinks, yes, sleeps, maybe, a sail all weekend......hmmmmmmmmm

any way, welcome aboard fellow puget sounder!

Marty


----------

